# powering sirius unit



## shotokanman (Jun 26, 2007)

a tech at the store wired in my sirius to power from the fuse box (reworked the cig plug somehow, anyway) but it is from a keyed power source, i.e., when you shut the car off the receiver powers off. If I change the power source to the radio fuse, will the receiver stay on like the radio does when I shut the car off and then power down when I take the key out? 03 jetta, not that it matters.
thanks


----------



## lkchris (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: powering sirius unit (shotokanman)*

A power source that works like you desire would have to come from the radio, not to the radio. Kind of like antenna power.


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

You would need to tap into a wire under the steering column called the Key Sense Wire which does exactly what it sounds like and detects when the key is in the ignition. When the key is in the ignition it completes a circuit and you have power, no key no power. You will need to use a Bently Manual to find out which wire it is for your particular model.


----------



## 95getta2slo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

i have mine wired into the cigg lighter and it stays on like the radio does with the key in it. only problem with that is i hafta continuously turn it of as it doesnt turn off when key is pulled. it dealable


----------

